# Early season marina techniques



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I was wondering what you guys are doing this time of year. Those that have access to marinas to fish from docks.

I went out over the weekend and had some minnows and used them almost like jigs. I caught about 10 and missed about 10. Mostly small.

Using jigs I caught 3 bluegills. I usually use 2 1/64 about a foot apart. Sometimes i put a crappie nibble on them.

It just hasn't been very productive. Water temps are probably in the 30's.

What the heck am I missing?


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

You stated the obvious...temps in the 30's....this will be a slow, light, bite! You are actually ice fishing without ice and the same techniques will apply. Presentation must be slow and you must be ready for the slightest movement....crappie can inhale a bait to test it (without you knowing) and when they spit it out is mostly when you'll see movement of the line or bobber.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I think I am going to try a large marina I have permission to fish this wknd....I will post my report and if I have any success what I was using. I think I will be bringing along quite a vast arsenal of bait to help my chances. Wish me luck lol


----------



## Mutley (Mar 24, 2008)

I do alot of panfishing. I've always found this time of year to be dicey. I usually wait until the water temp gets into the 60s. Start hitting the inland lakes in earnest around the beggining of May; start Lake Erie the towards the end of May. Of course you may get lucky earlier.


----------



## peach680 (May 19, 2010)

i would like to here what you have to say i may stop to see you at work if you have a good trip


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Sounds good. Will try to put a post up sunday night. I even thought about bringing along my underwater camera and setting it up off a dock to see whats down there. Will let u guys know.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

I tried a marina last weekend. Didn't have any luck except one small bass. I did have one good bite I missed. I think I was fishing to deep though. I use 1/48oz jigs with a small tube & crappie nibble. Works good in the fall. 

Last weekend where i was the water was in the mid to upper 40's. With this cold snap, I'm sure it's down in the 30's again. Early in the year is just like any other time of year, if you can find them you may get em. When the water gets anywhere into the 50's the bite really starts heating up. Mid 50's for me last year seemed to be the best temp.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

JimmyZ said:


> I tried a marina last weekend. Didn't have any luck except one small bass. I did have one good bite I missed. I think I was fishing to deep though. I use 1/48oz jigs with a small tube & crappie nibble. Works good in the fall.
> 
> Last weekend where i was the water was in the mid to upper 40's. With this cold snap, I'm sure it's down in the 30's again. Early in the year is just like any other time of year, if you can find them you may get em. When the water gets anywhere into the 50's the bite really starts heating up. Mid 50's for me last year seemed to be the best temp.


I like to start casting in the lower 50's. Reeling very slow. I can't wait to do that.


----------

